

Thread about Ellen Pao just disappeared from the Reddit front page - debacle
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/2wzbhn/reddit_ceo_ellen_pao_files_us16_million_suit_in/

======
andymoe
Much like the one on here the other day it's full of ignorant hateful hateful
comments and I don't blame them for killing it (If that is even what happened)

So was the thread on the woman only ycombinator conference. I know we as a
community can be better than this folks.

~~~
kjs3
Evidence doesn't seem to bear that out.

